# Tropheus Lighting question



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

This question has probalby been asked to death but...

What kind of lighting do you keep your tropheus in?

More intrested in the color ie...10,000k , actinics, 6700ks and so on.

Also - how did you come up to keeping a certain light? Did it make your trophs pop? Does a certain color light work better with a certain variant?

Things like that - thanks


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I like the 10 000 K for my yellow and blk kiriza.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

Hagen Powerglos :thumb:


----------



## Pazil (Sep 27, 2009)

I use 2 250w 14k ushio lights... nice colors... and lots of algae.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

I just switched to a setup of 6700K power-compacts for my ikolas, and am not happy with it. I forget the brand (and probably am not supposed to mention it here), but the 6700K's by themselves do not show off the black/yellow contrast well, and the colour looks rather washed out. The previous lighting was a daylight / "Colormax" combo - while I didn't find it bright enough the fish actually looked better with it.

My current fiasco has illustrated more clearly than ever to me that it is not just a question of the stated color temperature of the bulb, but also the color spectrum. I believe the color temp rating is just an average of the color spectrum. One 6700K bulb brand might have a broader spectrum than another - in the case of the brand I now have I suspect the spectrum is concentrated entirely around the 6700K mark. Lighting experts chime in pls.

Look for reviews on specific bulbs, not just advice on which K rating to go for... (although that is a good start).


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

Try hagen powerglos in combo with the 6,700 K.

My combo is powerglos and coralife ultra suns (6,500 K) and my young iliangi really pop nicely.

I've also heard that GE Aqua Rays (9325K) do very nicely as well.

On their own, powerglos have a bit of a blueish purple hue. When mixed with the ultrasuns, you get a nice bright white light as the blueish colour is difused.

pete


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi pete, no argument there! I have a Powerglo + Sunglo combo on another tank and love it. I just can't seem to find anything like that blend for power compact fixtures though, unless I add a second set of pc's (which would be overkill and a waste of money).


----------

